# Curling Leaves with Small Purple Buds



## grass hopper (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi Guys,
It's been a long time since I've written.  Sorry.  Anyway, I started four outdoor plants on June 1st.  Dug 30"x30"x24"deep holes and used ocean forest for potting soil mixed with the good existing loam.  I added 2-3 cups of epsom salt in the bottom of each hole.  Not tried this before.  Anyway, being from New England, it's been a long hot summer.  I watered as usual maybe once a week and drenched them when I did.  I noticed a couple months ago the newer smaller leaves were curling.  I also noticed this on nearby weeds.  Now that buds have started, they are small and have a lot of purple in them.  This curling leaves and small purple buds has me worried.  Does anyone know what's going on??? See pics.
Thank you very much 

View attachment 2nd 006.jpg


View attachment 2nd 009.jpg


View attachment 2nd 010.jpg


View attachment 2nd 013.jpg


View attachment 2nd 016.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 13, 2015)

2-3 cups of epson salts per holes? really ? Oh dear. 

I have not seen what you are showing before. How long have they been in the ground and when did this start showing?  My guess is it is way to much magnesium.
Others will be by to help... so sorry this is happening to your grow.


----------



## grass hopper (Sep 13, 2015)

Thanks Rosebud, it's been a long time.  They went in the ground about June 1st and this started showing up about a month later.  I would agree it could be the epsom overdose, but I've seen the same curling on weeds over 12 feet away from my plants.  Also, it's been a hotter and drier than normal summer and I maybe should have watered more often.  Do you think there is another category here that I should post this question or is this the best place? Thanks again, Rosebud.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 13, 2015)

Yowza, ya I'm with Rose. Mag OD, but I've never seen it personally. Just the amount of salts is so high I would guess that's what went bad


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 14, 2015)

> but I've seen the same curling on weeds over 12 feet away from my plants



Get your 60x or better microscope out, and check for VERY small mites. Careful, they move fast. This looks like Broadmite damage, and it's gotten a few people this year. Me included. 

Broadmites are little tiny (almost impossible to see on 60x) orange hue'd mites, that only come out when it's dark. They hate the light. best time to take a sample is 2+ hours after complete lights out. Good luck and sorry for your issues. :aok:


----------



## grass hopper (Sep 14, 2015)

thanks dr. fang. its dark and just heavy sprayed w/ dr. doom. shoot first, I.D. later. usually ive sprayed 3 or 4 times by now. i saw no munching so thought i was ok. ithink u maybe right where other damage on other weeds outside grow area. THANK YOU VERY MUCH !!!     got some great pics of recent tent grow if anyone wants to see MORE great bud pics.  thank u guys again


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 14, 2015)

No problem... I had to use Avid to get rid of my Broadmites. :aok: 

Hope all goes well for you!


----------



## grass hopper (Sep 16, 2015)

heading for grostore. thanks!


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 16, 2015)

Hey grasshopper, that would be awesome if it is the mites, at least you could fix that. 

welcome back dude.


----------



## grass hopper (Sep 17, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Hey grasshopper, that would be awesome if it is the mites, at least you could fix that.
> 
> welcome back dude.


 
   thanks!   so hoping that was the issue. see in next couple weeks. u r so kind rose.


----------



## KNK01 (Sep 23, 2015)

Bro I know im new to this site. But if you put 2-3 cups  Epsom Salt you fried your plants. If  I were you id try to pull them up & stick them in pots. Flush the hell out of them to see if they will recover. Peace N Good luck!!!


----------



## grass hopper (Sep 23, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> No problem... I had to use Avid to get rid of my Broadmites. :aok:
> 
> Hope all goes well for you!


 
went to store and most products would hurt budding plants. i asked about dr. doom spray. said safe to apply heavy. new leaves look much better. THANKS BUD. am still concerned about purpleish buds. see pics. note, seen this before on shady side of plants. looks like mold, although its not. but the purple tainted buds in past, appear to mature much quicker and turn BLACK by harvest. usually less than 5% of my plants get this. this year got a late start. though still 7 footers. whats scary most every bud looks like pic. anyone know why?? thanks 

View attachment 003.jpg


View attachment 011.jpg


View attachment 012.jpg


----------

